# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Что говорит лицо о нашем здоровье

## Irina

*ЧТО ГОВОРИТ ЛИЦО О НАШЕМ ЗДОРОВЬЕ*

_Согласно китайской медицине, по глазам, носу, рту и щекам можно узнать о «неисправностях» в нашем организме. Сегодня очень распространена физиогномика, иначе - чтение по лицу. Если вовремя обратить внимание на эти знаки, то можно избежать многих проблем со здоровьем. Попробуем продиагностировать себя?_

Сегодня очень распространена физиогномика, иначе - чтение по лицу. Эта древнейшая китайская наука исходит из того, что через каждого протекает жизненная энергия. Здоровый человек полон этой энергии - и это видно в первую очередь по его светящемуся жизненной силой лицу. И наоборот, по нескольким признакам можно выявить проблемы со здоровьем. К примеру, сухие и потрескавшиеся губы - сигнал о том, что в организме находится большое количество ядовитых веществ. Если вовремя обратить внимание на подобные знаки, то можно избежать многих проблем со здоровьем.

Попробуем продиагностировать себя?

*Морщинки над верхней губой*
указывают на наступление климактерического периода

С началом этого периода в теле происходят серьезные изменения. Распознать это можно по морщинкам над ртом и истонченным волосам.

Что делать: тебе необходим достаточный сон - теперь для восстановления сил твоему телу требуется минимум 8 часов. Также важно полноценно питаться. Добавь в свой рацион побольше свежих овощей и фруктов.

*Мешки,  отеки под глазами*
Указывают на водянку - скопление жидкости в полостях, тканях, органах, суставах и оболочках организма.

Что делать: выпивай каждый вечер по чашке отвара из волосков кукурузы. Они обладают обезвоживающим эффектом отвара: просуши и измельчи кукурузные волоски 1—2 ч. ложки сушеных волосков залей стаканом кипятка. Оставь настояться на 10 мин.

*Впалые щеки*
признак плохого пищеварения

Вероятно, произошла перегрузка пищеварительных органов, желудок не может хорошо перерабатывать и усваивать пищу. Часто это сопровождается потерей аппетита.

Что делать: успокой свой желудочно-кишечный тракт здоровыми, содержащими много балластных веществ злаковыми продуктами.

Продолжные или поперечные складки под носом
указывают на плохое кровообращение

Твое тело недостаточно снабжается кровью, ты часто мерзнешь и быстро утомляешься.

Что делать: ежедневный контрастный душ стимулирует и регулирует кровообращение. Кроме того, эта процедура очень полезна для закаливания организма.

*Трещины на губах*
сигнал о скоплении ядовитых веществ в организме

Никотин, алкоголь и слишком жирная пища выводят твое здоровье из равновесия. И больше всего это отражается на губах.

Что делать: постарайся свести до минимума свои вредные привычки, а лучше, конечно, вовсе от них отказаться. Раз в неделю устраивай себе разгрузочный день: ешь только овощи и пей соки.

*Красные жилки, сосудики на носу*

указывают на нарушения дыхательных органов

Это может быть вызвано чрезмерным напряжением бронхиальной системы и часто сопровождается сухим кашлем.

Что делать: почаще гуляй на свежем воздухе, ешь побольше груш - традиционная китайская медицина присваивает им увлажняющие свойства.

*Вертикальные складки на лбу*

из-за головных болей

Маленькие вертикальные морщинки часто встречаются у тех, кто часто подвергается головным болям и страдает мигренью, а также складки - у легко возбудимых и раздражительных личностей.

Что делать: следует регулярно заниматься спортом (например, танцами). Движение освобождает голову и заботится об уравновешенности.

*Ярко выраженные носогубные складки*
могут быть признаком частого стресса.

Быть может, ты сама себе ставишь слишком высокие планки и не в силах намеченное. В итоге стрессовые состояния, при которых мучаешься еще и болями в животе.

Что делать: ритуалы расслабления помогут тебе легче справляться со стрессом. К примеру, прекрасным средством для некоторых являются китайские шары Баодинга.

----------

